# Elivar



## owdgeezer (24 Feb 2020)

Anybody tried the Elivar products? Is there any benefits to using their products that are aimed to folk over 35, which I'm more than qualified for


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2020)

What are they? Some dubious Chinese medicine made from the unmentionable bits of a tiger?


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2020)

a bit of a clue may get you more responses ??


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2020)

You might find Viagra has stronger scientific credentials  (at least for men )


----------



## TissoT (24 Feb 2020)

Is that what Dr Michele Ferrari subscribes.


----------



## owdgeezer (25 Feb 2020)

Sorry, I thought they were a bit more well known https://elivar.com/:sad: sports nutrition for over 35s


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2020)

4:1 ratio in favour of carbs! Don’t tell the anti-carbers 
Your link is broken by the way (invading smiley attempt!)


----------



## Elivar (14 Apr 2020)

owdgeezer said:


> Anybody tried the Elivar products? Is there any benefits to using their products that are aimed to folk over 35, which I'm more than qualified for



We've joined the Forum on your advice! Thanks.


----------

